# New here, amazed.....



## Phoelix (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, this is all amazing to me, and sheds alot of light on the other opinons pertaining to religion, and the belief things I have no doubt about....All I know, and Im no professor of religion or anything, just a laymen I guess, is that I was at the end of my life, with nowhere to go, and nothing to live for. I surrendered my life, what was left of it, through prayer, and the changes brought into my life have been beyond miraculous. The feelin I felt the moment I asked Jesus into my heart, was simply un-describable. It felt as if 10 tons of accumulated hurt, shame, and sins of my past, were all being lifted from me. The things that have happened, both good, and not so good, have always had a reason that I could'nt understand, but now understand simply because they are the work of God. He has blessed me with the ability to recognize what he wants from me, and in inner guidance as to what to do in tough situations, that I have never had before. To see his work, everyday, is a blessing to me, and leaves absolutely no question as to the truth. It's sad to say that it took a "end of life" situation for me to understand, fully, that God is the truth, and the way, but after my experience, I trust in the Lord with 100% of my heart and soul, and to me, there simply is no other way....I sincerely hope it does'nt take what I went through for people to believe and be blessed with the Spirit that protects me and my family on a everyday basis. If you sincerely, with your heart, ask God for redemption through Jesus Christ, you will see changes in your life that will leave no doubt in your mind as to the truth....Just my experience...God Bless.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 24, 2011)

It IS amazing! Isn't it!? Welcome to the AAA forum!


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2011)

Congrats.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 24, 2011)

b717doc said:


> Wow, this is all amazing to me, and sheds alot of light on the other opinons pertaining to religion, and the belief things I have no doubt about....All I know, and Im no professor of religion or anything, just a laymen I guess, is that I was at the end of my life, with nowhere to go, and nothing to live for. I surrendered my life, what was left of it, through prayer, and the changes brought into my life have been beyond miraculous. The feelin I felt the moment I asked Jesus into my heart, was simply un-describable. It felt as if 10 tons of accumulated hurt, shame, and sins of my past, were all being lifted from me. The things that have happened, both good, and not so good, have always had a reason that I could'nt understand, but now understand simply because they are the work of God. He has blessed me with the ability to recognize what he wants from me, and in inner guidance as to what to do in tough situations, that I have never had before. To see his work, everyday, is a blessing to me, and leaves absolutely no question as to the truth. It's sad to say that it took a "end of life" situation for me to understand, fully, that God is the truth, and the way, but after my experience, I trust in the Lord with 100% of my heart and soul, and to me, there simply is no other way....I sincerely hope it does'nt take what I went through for people to believe and be blessed with the Spirit that protects me and my family on a everyday basis. If you sincerely, with your heart, ask God for redemption through Jesus Christ, you will see changes in your life that will leave no doubt in your mind as to the truth....Just my experience...God Bless.



Just think, if you'd been raised in Saudi Arabia you'd have found comfort and renewal in Allah.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 24, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Just think, if you'd been raised in Saudi Arabia you'd have found comfort and renewal in Allah.



An incredible assumption.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2011)

given the odds, incredibly accurate.....


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 24, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> An incredible assumption.



Okay, maybe he'd be in the 3% that don't hit the mat every day.  Good point.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 25, 2011)

b717doc said:


> Wow, this is all amazing to me, and sheds alot of light on the other opinons pertaining to religion, and the belief things I have no doubt about....All I know, and Im no professor of religion or anything, just a laymen I guess, is that I was at the end of my life, with nowhere to go, and nothing to live for. I surrendered my life, what was left of it, through prayer, and the changes brought into my life have been beyond miraculous. The feelin I felt the moment I asked Jesus into my heart, was simply un-describable. It felt as if 10 tons of accumulated hurt, shame, and sins of my past, were all being lifted from me. The things that have happened, both good, and not so good, have always had a reason that I could'nt understand, but now understand simply because they are the work of God. He has blessed me with the ability to recognize what he wants from me, and in inner guidance as to what to do in tough situations, that I have never had before. To see his work, everyday, is a blessing to me, and leaves absolutely no question as to the truth. It's sad to say that it took a "end of life" situation for me to understand, fully, that God is the truth, and the way, but after my experience, I trust in the Lord with 100% of my heart and soul, and to me, there simply is no other way....I sincerely hope it does'nt take what I went through for people to believe and be blessed with the Spirit that protects me and my family on a everyday basis. If you sincerely, with your heart, ask God for redemption through Jesus Christ, you will see changes in your life that will leave no doubt in your mind as to the truth....Just my experience...God Bless.




Blah Blah Blah...just another believer trying to convert those who don't have the same views and feels the need to come on into an AAA forum to profess and try to "help" those destined for warmer climates....


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Just think, if you'd been raised in Saudi Arabia you'd have found comfort and renewal in Allah.



Allah doesn't comfort or renew. So your assumption is wrong.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

b717doc said:


> Wow, this is all amazing to me, and sheds alot of light on the other opinons pertaining to religion, and the belief things I have no doubt about....All I know, and Im no professor of religion or anything, just a laymen I guess, is that I was at the end of my life, with nowhere to go, and nothing to live for. I surrendered my life, what was left of it, through prayer, and the changes brought into my life have been beyond miraculous. The feelin I felt the moment I asked Jesus into my heart, was simply un-describable. It felt as if 10 tons of accumulated hurt, shame, and sins of my past, were all being lifted from me. The things that have happened, both good, and not so good, have always had a reason that I could'nt understand, but now understand simply because they are the work of God. He has blessed me with the ability to recognize what he wants from me, and in inner guidance as to what to do in tough situations, that I have never had before. To see his work, everyday, is a blessing to me, and leaves absolutely no question as to the truth. It's sad to say that it took a "end of life" situation for me to understand, fully, that God is the truth, and the way, but after my experience, I trust in the Lord with 100% of my heart and soul, and to me, there simply is no other way....I sincerely hope it does'nt take what I went through for people to believe and be blessed with the Spirit that protects me and my family on a everyday basis. If you sincerely, with your heart, ask God for redemption through Jesus Christ, you will see changes in your life that will leave no doubt in your mind as to the truth....Just my experience...God Bless.





ted_BSR said:


> It IS amazing! Isn't it!? Welcome to the AAA forum!



RIGHT! Now you can look forward to comments like these from people that make their own morals as they go! FUN FUN.


11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Blah Blah Blah...just another believer trying to convert those who don't have the same views and feels the need to come on into an AAA forum to profess and try to "help" those destined for warmer climates....


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Allah doesn't comfort or renew. So your assumption is wrong.



And how many years of being a devout follower of Islam did it take for you to come to that conclusion?


----------



## DS7418 (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> And how many years of being a devout follower of Islam did it take for you to come to that conclusion?



HA HA,, I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> And how many years of being a devout follower of Islam did it take for you to come to that conclusion?



zero, I dont need to be forced to follow Allah to come to that conclusion.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

So then you can see where we are coming from when we make our conclusions.........


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Allah doesn't comfort or renew. So your assumption is wrong.



Yeah I know because Allah is just as contrived and invented as Jesus is.  Please note however that I did not say Allah would comfort him; I said he would have found comfort in Allah.  Big difference.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Yeah I know because Allah is just as contrived and* invented as Jesus *is.  Please note however that I did not say Allah would comfort him; I said he would have found comfort in Allah.  Big difference.



Are you saying Jesus didnt exist?


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Are you saying Jesus didnt exist?



I'm convinced that is the case.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> I'm convinced that is the case.



How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

1. I don't believe that God as in the bible exists.

2. I don't believe the bible.

3. Maybe , possibly there was a man named Jesus that claimed to be the son of god(like hundreds/thousands before and after him), but I do not believe he was for the reasons listed above.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

I answered yours now you answer mine.
 stringmusic: 





> zero, I dont need to be forced to follow Allah to come to that conclusion.



bullethead:





> So then you can see where we are coming from when we make our conclusions.........



For the reasons you dismiss others beliefs, some of us dismiss yours. It is that simple.


----------



## atlashunter (Mar 25, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Okay, maybe he'd be in the 3% that don't hit the mat every day.  Good point.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> I answered yours now you answer mine.
> stringmusic:
> 
> bullethead:
> ...



I dont see a question here.

The reasons I dismiss other beliefs are for the reasons I am a Christian. Just because I found the truth without having to become devout in every religion in the world doesnt mean I am wrong.


----------



## atlashunter (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I dont see a question here.
> 
> The reasons I dismiss other beliefs are for the reasons I am a Christian. Just because I found the truth without having to become devout in every religion in the world doesnt mean I am wrong.



Did you find the truth or did you pick the religion you were raised in and assume it was the truth?


----------



## atlashunter (Mar 25, 2011)

b717doc said:


> It felt as if 10 tons of accumulated hurt, shame, and sins of my past, were all being lifted from me.



Of course it was. The fact that you had these feelings shows you had already bought into what the preacher was telling you. Once you're at that point of believing someone or something of course you're going to feel relieved by whatever solution is offered.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

atlashunter said:


> Did you find the truth or did you pick the religion you were raised in and assume it was the truth?



I picked the religion that I think is the truth. Just so happened it was Christianity. If I was born in Pakistan, I would probably be following Islam, until I looked into Christianity. Just what I think.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 25, 2011)

b717doc said:


> Wow, this is all amazing to me, and sheds alot of light on the other opinons pertaining to religion, and the belief things I have no doubt about....All I know, and Im no professor of religion or anything, just a laymen I guess, is that I was at the end of my life, with nowhere to go, and nothing to live for. I surrendered my life, what was left of it, through prayer, and the changes brought into my life have been beyond miraculous. The feelin I felt the moment I asked Jesus into my heart, was simply un-describable. It felt as if 10 tons of accumulated hurt, shame, and sins of my past, were all being lifted from me. The things that have happened, both good, and not so good, have always had a reason that I could'nt understand, but now understand simply because they are the work of God. He has blessed me with the ability to recognize what he wants from me, and in inner guidance as to what to do in tough situations, that I have never had before. To see his work, everyday, is a blessing to me, and leaves absolutely no question as to the truth. It's sad to say that it took a "end of life" situation for me to understand, fully, that God is the truth, and the way, but after my experience, I trust in the Lord with 100% of my heart and soul, and to me, there simply is no other way....I sincerely hope it does'nt take what I went through for people to believe and be blessed with the Spirit that protects me and my family on a everyday basis. If you sincerely, with your heart, ask God for redemption through Jesus Christ, you will see changes in your life that will leave no doubt in your mind as to the truth....Just my experience...God Bless.



I don't think that this thread is in the right place.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Mar 25, 2011)

b717doc said:


> Wow, this is all amazing to me, and sheds alot of light on the other opinons pertaining to religion, and the belief things I have no doubt about....All I know, and Im no professor of religion or anything, just a laymen I guess, is that I was at the end of my life, with nowhere to go, and nothing to live for. I surrendered my life, what was left of it, through prayer, and the changes brought into my life have been beyond miraculous. The feelin I felt the moment I asked Jesus into my heart, was simply un-describable. It felt as if 10 tons of accumulated hurt, shame, and sins of my past, were all being lifted from me. The things that have happened, both good, and not so good, have always had a reason that I could'nt understand, but now understand simply because they are the work of God. He has blessed me with the ability to recognize what he wants from me, and in inner guidance as to what to do in tough situations, that I have never had before. To see his work, everyday, is a blessing to me, and leaves absolutely no question as to the truth. It's sad to say that it took a "end of life" situation for me to understand, fully, that God is the truth, and the way, but after my experience, I trust in the Lord with 100% of my heart and soul, and to me, there simply is no other way....I sincerely hope it does'nt take what I went through for people to believe and be blessed with the Spirit that protects me and my family on a everyday basis. If you sincerely, with your heart, ask God for redemption through Jesus Christ, you will see changes in your life that will leave no doubt in your mind as to the truth....Just my experience...God Bless.




Thanks for the testimony doc... Have a Blessed day!


----------



## Achilles Return (Mar 25, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> An incredible assumption.



An accurate assumption. Do you think those 19 men that hijacked 4 planes 10 years ago were faking it?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> RIGHT! Now you can look forward to comments like these from people that make their own morals as they go! FUN FUN.



Yea it is fun but is certainly would be nice to see a believer such as yourself with an open mind instead of being tunnel visioned into thinking that non believers really care what you think.   

I personally don't care what you think or about who.  Maybe it is you who would be better off in another religious forum instead of coming into this one and professing to all non believers the same gibberish the op has to offer.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 25, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Yea it is fun but is certainly would be nice to see a believer such as yourself with an open mind instead of being tunnel visioned into thinking that non believers really care what you think.
> 
> I personally don't care what you think or about who.  Maybe it is you who would be better off in another religious forum instead of coming into this one and professing to all non believers the same gibberish the op has to offer.



In String's defense, he sometimes uses logic and reason to defend his position.  The OP, not so much.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Yea it is fun but is certainly would be nice to see a believer such as yourself with an open mind instead of being tunnel visioned into thinking that non believers really care what you think.
> 
> I personally don't care what you think or about who.  Maybe it is you who would be better off in another religious forum instead of coming into this one and professing to all non believers the same gibberish the op has to offer.



this is what I just read......


----------



## gtparts (Mar 25, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Yea it is fun but is certainly would be nice to see a believer such as yourself with an open mind instead of being tunnel visioned into thinking that non believers really care what you think.
> 
> I personally don't care what you think or about who.  Maybe it is you who would be better off in another religious forum instead of coming into this one and professing to all non believers the same gibberish the op has to offer.



The Christian God calls His own to be closed minded about some things. It comes with the territory, so to speak. Those Christians that frequent the A,A, and A forum pretty much "get it", that you do not believe in God. Nor is it important that you do not care what we think. Is is only important (to us), that you have heard the Gospel and know we are genuinely concerned for your eternal soul. Beyond that, feel free to come in here and chat about "what you do not believe in", any time. 
And, please remember, being unwilling to continue to consider the existence of God is equally closed-minded.


----------



## vowell462 (Mar 25, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Okay, maybe he'd be in the 3% that don't hit the mat every day.  Good point.



Man I can't quit laughing at this post! Good stuff!


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I dont see a question here.
> 
> The reasons I dismiss other beliefs are for the reasons I am a Christian. Just because I found the truth without having to become devout in every religion in the world doesnt mean I am wrong.




bullethead:
Quote:
So then you can see where we are coming from when we make our conclusions......... 

That was the question I asked you earlier in the thread.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I picked the religion that I think is the truth. Just so happened it was Christianity. If I was born in Pakistan, I would probably be following Islam, until I looked into Christianity. Just what I think.



string, I highly doubt you looked into any other religion very hard or if at all before you made your decision. You were brought up with it and that it the way it IS. Too many people are Emotionally Invested into the religion they were brought up with to question it when they are older. When doubts arise it is easier to block them out and not think about them rather than explore them.

If you were born in Pakistan and looked into Christianity, you'd not be around long enough to practice it.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> bullethead:
> Quote:
> So then you can see where we are coming from when we make our conclusions.........
> 
> That was the question I asked you earlier in the thread.



That sentence could have very well been a statement without a question mark at the end. I answered the question in the post you quoted.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2011)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Just think, if you'd been raised in Saudi Arabia you'd have found comfort and renewal in Allah.



But instead,he was raised in the US and with that is able to worship as he pleases. So he comes in here to give a testimony of HIS experience in grace and gets lambasted for it.Every single one of us believers feel an intense need to tell what The Lord has done for us. He did not call out the first one of you yet he gets this type welcome. Hope guys are proud of yourselves. Welcome to the Forum,b717doc.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> string, I highly doubt you looked into any other religion very hard or if at all before you made your decision. You were brought up with it and that it the way it IS. Too many people are Emotionally Invested into the religion they were brought up with to question it when they are older. When doubts arise it is easier to block them out and not think about them rather than explore them.
> 
> If you were born in Pakistan and looked into Christianity, *you'd not be around long enough to practice it*.



Which tells me alot about Islam. 
As far as the emotionally invested part goes, yes, I was brought up as a Christian. As I got older, I too thought, "Is everything I believe true", and while I am not highly indoctrinated with other religions of the world, I do know enough of the doctrines to understand what they are and that I want no part of them.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> That sentence could have very well been a statement without a question mark at the end. I answered the question in the post you quoted.



Yes, but luckily grammar does not count.
Pretend there is a question mark at the end of it now and give an honest answer.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Which tells me alot about Islam.
> As far as the emotionally invested part goes, yes, I was brought up as a Christian. As I got older, I too thought, "Is everything I believe true", and while I am not highly indoctrinated with other religions of the world, I do know enough of the doctrines to understand what they are and that I want no part of them.



Then, can you understand why others feel the same way about Christianity?


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Which tells me alot about Islam.



string, I'd say at least an equal amount died for not believing in christianity at the hands of christians.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Then, can you understand why others feel the same way about Christianity?



Yes.


----------



## DS7418 (Mar 25, 2011)

Dear bullethead
 No fair useing common sense+logic..... you know better than that..


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> string, I'd say at least an equal amount died for not believing in christianity at the hands of christians.



Not part of the doctrine of Christianity. People who kill in the name of Christ and back it up with "scripture" are doing nothing more than twisting words or using flimsy interpretations.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 25, 2011)

DS7418 said:


> Dear bullethead
> No fair useing common sense+logic..... you know better than that..



We get it!!! Christians are stupid and Atheist are smart.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

Killing Infidels is not part of the Islamic doctrine either. Like on each side, there are radicals that twist context to make it say what they want it to.


----------



## DS7418 (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> We get it!!! Christians are stupid and Atheist are smart.



Nah,, just seemed like both sides were running over a dead cat...


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 25, 2011)

I had no idea I would cause such a stir....sorry...I did'nt fully read all of the replys, because I simply don't have the brain power to digest it all! My sole intent was to share my experience, not to "convert" anyone...All I know is what I feel in my heart, and the direction my life has taken since this experience, and it is VERY real. That's all that matters to me, personally...  You can call him what you want, Allah, or whatever, but I know him as MY personal savior, and that's all that matters to ME.....I respect everyones opinion, but don't have to read into it....IM GOOD!  Im going back to the fishing threads!!!


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 25, 2011)

b717doc said:


> I had no idea I would cause such a stir....sorry...I did'nt fully read all of the replys, because I simply don't have the brain power to digest it all! My sole intent was to share my experience, not to "convert" anyone...All I know is what I feel in my heart, and the direction my life has taken since this experience, and it is VERY real. That's all that matters to me, personally...  You can call him what you want, Allah, or whatever, but I know him as MY personal savior, and that's all that matters to ME.....I respect everyones opinion, but don't have to read into it....IM GOOD!  Im going back to the fishing threads!!!



I hope that now that you've had a taste of how we do things in "Bound for He11" forum that you will return and participate.  We're interesting critters; not a one alike. It can be fun.


----------



## CAL (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey b717doc,this crowd ain't near as bad as they let on to be.Everyone of um is gentle as a lamb.If you was in er tight they would be the first to help most likely.
Stay with us doc,gonna get this bunch to Heaven one way or another.Just you all wait and see.Ain't thru with none of ya yet.Been doing thangs against my raising like working for a change.

The Bible says to plant er seed and done done that.Just got to water it er little now.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

Cal, the bible says lots of things and if you did half of them society would throw away the key after they locked you up.


----------



## gtparts (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> string, I'd say at least an equal amount died for not believing in christianity at the hands of christians.



You could say that, but you would be wrong. Do some due diligence and check into the best estimates from unbiased sources regarding lives lost during the entire Crusades, Christian and Muslim. More Christians have been killed by Muslims world-wide in the last ten years, than were killed on both sides during the Crusades. On the other hand, the number of Muslims slain in the last 10 years by Christians (during religious conflict) nearly non-existent, except in matters of self-defense.
You should know by now that your speculative comments will not pass for facts just because you throw them out there. Come back when you have something solid, with references.


----------



## gtparts (Mar 25, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Killing Infidels is not part of the Islamic doctrine either. Like on each side, there are radicals that twist context to make it say what they want it to.



Some liberal, westernized Muslim clerics may avoid it altogether or down-play its presence in Islamic scriptures, but it is there and has not been abrogated by a more recent revelation of the prophet, Mohamed. You need to bone up on your knowledge of Islam.


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 25, 2011)

Im hearin ya brother!!!


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

gtparts said:


> You could say that, but you would be wrong. Do some due diligence and check into the best estimates from unbiased sources regarding lives lost during the entire Crusades, Christian and Muslim. More Christians have been killed by Muslims world-wide in the last ten years, than were killed on both sides during the Crusades. On the other hand, the number of Muslims slain in the last 10 years by Christians (during religious conflict) nearly non-existent, except in matters of self-defense.
> You should know by now that your speculative comments will not pass for facts just because you throw them out there. Come back when you have something solid, with references.



I'll post some references right after yours.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

gtparts said:


> You could say that, but you would be wrong. Do some due diligence and check into the best estimates from unbiased sources regarding lives lost during the entire Crusades, Christian and Muslim. More Christians have been killed by Muslims world-wide in the last ten years, than were killed on both sides during the Crusades. On the other hand, the number of Muslims slain in the last 10 years by Christians (during religious conflict) nearly non-existent, except in matters of self-defense.
> You should know by now that your speculative comments will not pass for facts just because you throw them out there. Come back when you have something solid, with references.



Well, lets go with your "facts" right now for the sake of non-argument and the Muslims killed way more Christians. OK. There is no denying that either side is somehow worse than the other for killing in the name of their God. the difference is, when Muslims(or any other religious followers) do it, it is the WHOLE religion, yet when done in the name of Christ, it is just a handful of fanatics and radicals that misunderstand the scripture.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Some liberal, westernized Muslim clerics may avoid it altogether or down-play its presence in Islamic scriptures, but it is there and has not been abrogated by a more recent revelation of the prophet, Mohamed. You need to bone up on your knowledge of Islam.



Got References?

I've read the Qur'an once. There is nothing in there that specifically states death to all non believers. It can be twisted as easily as the bible, both Pro and Con, for what you want it to say.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 25, 2011)

I have searched and searched and searched, it looks like a toss-up between which one has killed more people in the name of their religion. Each side shows examples of the others killings, but I cannot find an accurate historical reference that can pinpoint who is the champ of death.

Each side is responsible for millions of dead people.Gonna have to call it a tie.


----------



## atlashunter (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Not part of the doctrine of Christianity. People who kill in the name of Christ and back it up with "scripture" are doing nothing more than twisting words or using flimsy interpretations.



Exodus 22:18 Thou shalt not suffer a witch to live.

How do you interpret this verse?


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 25, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> But instead,he was raised in the US and with that is able to worship as he pleases. So he comes in *here *to give a testimony of HIS experience in grace and gets lambasted for it.Every single one of us believers feel an intense need to tell what The Lord has done for us. He did not call out the first one of you yet he gets this type welcome. Hope guys are proud of yourselves. Welcome to the Forum,b717doc.



"Here" is the atheist/agnostics/apologetics forum. 

If I can help somebody see the light and discard religion altogether, that's something I hope they'll pay forward.  Call it my intense need to tell what the Lord doesn't do.  I am proud of myself.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 25, 2011)

gtparts said:


> Some liberal, westernized Muslim clerics may avoid it altogether or down-play its presence in Islamic scriptures, but it is there and has not been abrogated by a more recent revelation of the prophet, Mohamed. You need to bone up on your knowledge of Islam.



Switch a couple words around and I'd swear you were referring to the Holy Bible!


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Mar 25, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Are you saying Jesus didnt exist?



Well lots of guys named Jesus have existed throughout history.  So yes, Jesus existed.  Did he have magical powers not possessed by the common man? No. Not in my purview at least.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 26, 2011)

gtparts said:


> The Christian God calls His own to be closed minded about some things. It comes with the territory, so to speak. Those Christians that frequent the A,A, and A forum pretty much "get it", that you do not believe in God. Nor is it important that you do not care what we think. Is is only important (to us), that you have heard the Gospel and know we are genuinely concerned for your eternal soul. Beyond that, feel free to come in here and chat about "what you do not believe in", any time.
> And, please remember, being unwilling to continue to consider the existence of God is equally closed-minded.





That's great but if I was to go into the "believers" and start mentioning how your all wasting your time with the whole bible malarchy, I would have to wear the shirt in my avatar because it would create such a ruckus.   Could you imagine if I mentioned something about the higher management and even the CEO of one religious group paying out millions to folks because of all the "non G rated" stuff that thier cohorts partake in and how higher management and even the CEO says that these folks are just confused or sick and need help.   Again, I would be headed to the chopping block.  

So I know I can't really go tell these, honest pieces of information but all the believers can come into this forum and berate and profess to us non believers.  Sounds like the real name of this forum should not be AAA but rather "The bound for warmer climates so be a Seed Planter Forum".  





 at string!!    



Cal, come on up to Athens for the funeral on Sunday and we can BBQ afterward!!


----------



## CAL (Mar 26, 2011)

Dadgum you P&Y,just when I think ya thinking with better sense,ya come in with some more bad thoughts.Must be association with these here other non-believers what it is too late for.Bout the time I figure I'm getting tha fire put out,ya go and stir up tha coals.

By tha way,whatcha cooking?


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 26, 2011)

CAL said:


> Hey b717doc,this crowd ain't near as bad as they let on to be.Everyone of um is gentle as a lamb.If you was in er tight they would be the first to help most likely.
> Stay with us doc,gonna get this bunch to Heaven one way or another.Just you all wait and see.Ain't thru with none of ya yet.Been doing thangs against my raising like working for a change.
> 
> The Bible says to plant er seed and done done that.Just got to water it er little now.




Thanks, but I think I'm liking the reincarnation idea.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 26, 2011)

CAL said:


> Dadgum you P&Y,just when I think ya thinking with better sense,ya come in with some more bad thoughts.Must be association with these here other non-believers what it is too late for.Bout the time I figure I'm getting tha fire put out,ya go and stir up tha coals.
> 
> By tha way,whatcha cooking?




I just got 18 vacuum sealed 12 ounce garlic and herb Kansas City Steakhouse Ribeyes.  You will never taste anything better.  These babies dont even require a knife when I get done grilling them!! You will positively roll your eyes back they taste so good.  There expensive but I got them for my birthday present to myself.  

http://www.kansascitysteaks.com/Garlic-Herb-Ribeye-Steaks.3.htm?CategoryUId=I16QFFNS


----------



## CAL (Mar 26, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Thanks, but I think I'm liking the reincarnation idea.



Not much hope there,probably come back as a cockroach!


----------



## CAL (Mar 26, 2011)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> I just got 18 vacuum sealed 12 ounce garlic and herb Kansas City Steakhouse Ribeyes.  You will never taste anything better.  These babies dont even require a knife when I get done grilling them!! You will positively roll your eyes back they taste so good.  There expensive but I got them for my birthday present to myself.
> 
> http://www.kansascitysteaks.com/Garlic-Herb-Ribeye-Steaks.3.htm?CategoryUId=I16QFFNS



Well Happy Birthday P&Y,you tha man today anyway.Now that ya done turned 21 ya got to behave yaself!Be careful of them steaks too,get you some tums for the overeating.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Mar 26, 2011)

Cal, turned 21 many years ago!!   Don't know why it days I am 21


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 26, 2011)

CAL said:


> Not much hope there,probably come back as a cockroach!



I'll give that a try.


----------



## jb1985 (Mar 30, 2011)

*New*

Hi,

I am new here also and wanted to post on this subject.

Question: If there is no god, then how did we get here?

No, molecules did not appear out of nowhere and we became what we are today by evolution or any other non-sense like that. That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. We were created by something and have adapted to our environments. Things just don't appear out of nowhere. As human beings, with no answers to how we got here, we are left to believe there is some magical man in the sky that created us. This is the only logical explaination for us.

It is a fact that religions have copied other religions over the years. If you actually read into religions, they most all have the same "son of god" figure going on "adventures" and sharing rules to help you become a better person. All religions we have today, were formed from other religions in the past. Who is to say that their religion is the true religion? When, they are probably actually worshiping the same "God".

I myself am a believer in creation that practices Christianity. Am I a pusher? No. Everybody has their preference.

Also, it says right in the bible that God would have contact with humans no more. So, stop acting like god talks back to you and makes miraculous things happen in your life. Because he doesn't. That feeling is not in your heart, its in your mind. Religions can make you feel happier and different in other ways when you are practicing them. They can also make you act like a complete jackass.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 30, 2011)

jb1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here also and wanted to post on this subject.
> 
> Question: If there is no god, then how did we get here?



Why God?  Why not any other reason that one might come up with?  Today I vote for: We are not really here, just in someone's dream.



jb1985 said:


> No, molecules did not appear out of nowhere



Why not?  What if they always were; like you believe God was/is?



jb1985 said:


> and we became what we are today by evolution or any other non-sense like that. That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard.



What part is dumb to you?



jb1985 said:


> We were created by something and have adapted to our environments. Things just don't appear out of nowhere.



Unless a God zaps them into being?  Is that the ONLY way that they things can appear?  Can Genies zap things into being?



jb1985 said:


> As human beings, with no answers to how we got here, we are left to believe there is some magical man in the sky that created us. This is the only logical explaination for us.



That's ALL your left with?  That's the absolute only thing that makes sense?  The Magical Sky Man?  Use your imagination.



jb1985 said:


> It is a fact that religions have copied other religions over the years. If you actually read into religions, they most all have the same "son of god" figure going on "adventures" and sharing rules to help you become a better person. All religions we have today, were formed from other religions in the past. Who is to say that their religion is the true religion? When, they are probably actually worshiping the same "God".
> 
> I myself am a believer in creation that practices Christianity. Am I a pusher? No. Everybody has their preference.
> 
> Also, it says right in the bible that God would have contact with humans no more. So, stop acting like god talks back to you and makes miraculous things happen in your life. Because he doesn't. That feeling is not in your heart, its in your mind. Religions can make you feel happier and different in other ways when you are practicing them. They can also make you act like a complete jackass.



You sound like a Universalist who practices the principles of Christianity.  Can you really tell the difference between your Heart (I assume you are referring to your spirit) speaking or your mind?

Welcome to the discussion.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 30, 2011)

jb1985 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new here also and wanted to post on this subject.
> 
> ...


You cant worship the same God and fundamentally contradict with doctrine.



> I myself am a believer in creation that practices Christianity. Am I a pusher? No. Everybody has their preference.


what kind of Christianity are you practicing?



> Also, it says right in the bible that God would have contact with humans no more. So, stop acting like god talks back to you and makes miraculous things happen in your life. Because he doesn't. That feeling is not in your heart, its in your mind. Religions can make you feel happier and different in other ways when you are practicing them. They can also make you act like a complete jackass.





Where exactly does the Bible proclaim "God will have contact with humans no more"?

Oh BTW, stick around, sounds like you have alot to say, I speak for everyone when I say we would all enjoy some new company in here!


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 30, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> You cant worship the same God and fundamentally contradict with doctrine.
> 
> 
> what kind of Christianity are you practicing?
> ...



Untrue, String.  My in laws are Christians but they aren't fundamentalists.  Because they don't believe the same things that you do: they are either wrong, or you are wrong, or both of you are kind of wrong.  What it really comes down to is that YOU believe that you know what it is to be a REAL Christian and anybody that doesn't do it like you is wrong.


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 30, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Untrue, String.  My in laws are Christians but they aren't fundamentalists.  Because they don't believe the same things that you do: they are either wrong, or you are wrong, or both of you are kind of wrong.  What it really comes down to is that YOU believe that you know what it is to be a REAL Christian and anybody that doesn't do it like you is wrong.



Your right, I should have stated there cannot be variations on the fundamental level. There are essential doctrines in every religion that, for the religion to be non condradictory, cannot be deviated from. The non essential doctrines are between a person and their particular relationship with God.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 30, 2011)

> No, molecules did not appear out of nowhere and we became what we are today by evolution or any other non-sense like that. That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. We were created by something and have adapted to our environments. Things just don't appear out of nowhere. As human beings, with no answers to how we got here, we are left to believe there is some magical man in the sky that created us. This is the only logical explaination for us.



How was God created? Did he just appear out of nowhere? It is just as believable that the earth happened the same way, no divine intervention needed.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 30, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Your right, I should have stated there cannot be variations on the fundamental level. There are essential doctrines in every religion that, for the religion to be non condradictory, cannot be deviated from. The non essential doctrines are between a person and their particular relationship with God.



OOOOH!  Be careful!  (I agree 100%)


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 30, 2011)

All I know, is that I stressed and suffered for days, wondering if my life was worth living anymore. When I fell to my knees and simply asked for forgiveness for what I had done, and for help for my life and my marriage, and for God to take my life, what I experienced was not of this earth...Im nearly 50 years old now, and have never experienced anything like it. I know what I felt, and what I believe, and to me, in my heart, that's all that matters....


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 30, 2011)

Phoelix said:


> All I know, is that I stressed and suffered for days, wondering if my life was worth living anymore. When I fell to my knees and simply asked for forgiveness for what I had done, and for help for my life and my marriage, and for God to take my life, what I experienced was not of this earth...Im nearly 50 years old now, and have never experienced anything like it. I know what I felt, and what I believe, and to me, in my heart, that's all that matters....



Right On!  Glad you're feeling better.  Muslims and Buddhists and Satanists experience the same thing too.  Just hope you know that.


----------



## atlashunter (Mar 30, 2011)

jb1985 said:


> Things just don't appear out of nowhere.



Where did the creator come from?




jb1985 said:


> As human beings, with no answers to how we got here, we are left to believe there is some magical man in the sky that created us. This is the only logical explaination for us.



Yep. Just as logical as the flying spaghetti monster or any other creation myth.




jb1985 said:


> It is a fact that religions have copied other religions over the years. If you actually read into religions, they most all have the same "son of god" figure going on "adventures" and sharing rules to help you become a better person. All religions we have today, were formed from other religions in the past. Who is to say that their religion is the true religion? When, they are probably actually worshiping the same "God".
> 
> I myself am a believer in creation that practices Christianity. Am I a pusher? No. Everybody has their preference.



In light of the first paragraph, why the second?




jb1985 said:


> Also, it says right in the bible that God would have contact with humans no more. So, stop acting like god talks back to you and makes miraculous things happen in your life. Because he doesn't. That feeling is not in your heart, its in your mind. Religions can make you feel happier and different in other ways when you are practicing them. They can also make you act like a complete jackass.



You're the most atheistic sounding christian I've ever heard. Congrats!


----------



## atlashunter (Mar 30, 2011)

Phoelix said:


> All I know, is that I stressed and suffered for days, wondering if my life was worth living anymore. When I fell to my knees and simply asked for forgiveness for what I had done, and for help for my life and my marriage, and for God to take my life, what I experienced was not of this earth...Im nearly 50 years old now, and have never experienced anything like it. I know what I felt, and what I believe, and to me, in my heart, that's all that matters....



Been there. Don't have any doubt that it was a very real and beautiful experience for you.


----------

